# PG Tips Ad



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone seen the new one? Quality... 

Didn't think he would grace our screens again!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Anyone seen the new one?


Yes.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

?

http://www.pgtips.co.uk/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> ?
> 
> http://www.pgtips.co.uk/


yeah!!!


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

Monkey!!!! quality advert


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

China in your hand's.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Saw it this morning made me giggle


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I just caught the end of it. I was too busy reading this thread instead of watching the box


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A welcome return


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

This has got to be another favourite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysLPiatE ... ted&search


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Yay, Monkey's back  :lol: 8)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

t5ttr said:


> This has got to be another favourite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysLPiatE ... ted&search


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bring back the real chimps.

"Coooeee, tea Mr Shifter."

"Dad. Do you know the pianos on my foot?"

"You hum it son, I'll play it."






Digital monkey pah.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great add better than most of the shows on the TV


----------



## Nikki (Apr 28, 2006)

Fantastic!!!! Love that little monkey


----------



## beavis2003 (May 23, 2003)

Also saw that he's fetching about Â£70 on Ebay!...hmm, I got one ages ago when we got the ITV Digital box...his life might be short lived if we can get that sort of money for him!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've got one too... they were quite valuable at the time, IIRC 

Didn't know it was Â£70 worth still though!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

jampott said:


> Didn't know it was Â£70 worth still though!


Rearrange these words into a valid sentence! LOL :lol:

I had one - we used him as our mascot when I used to play paintball competitively! Here's a shot of him at the 2004 World Championships in Toulouse - wearing full playing gear, complete with a Millenium Series players' area and field entry pass! (Ok, that would mean nothing to anybody not interested in tournament paintball... 8) )


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

The old ones are the best

http://whom.co.uk/squelch/40years_tv.htm...

My fav was the Tour de France
Avez vous un cuppa 

Can you ride tandem


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

This one's the best!


----------

